# [firefox] bloque pour telecharger un gros fichier...

## alcorel

Bonjour,

Je voudrai telecharger un fichier de 1,9Go mais cela bloque car mon home ce retrouve plein avant la fin du telechargement. Je lui demande pourtant de l'ecrire sur la partition hda5 qui elle contient assez d'espace pour l'accuellir : 

```
$ df -h

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/hda9             5,1G  2,3G  2,7G  46% /

/dev/hda8             803M  139M  624M  19% /home

/dev/hda5              25G   21G  4,0G  84% /mnt/dosd

none                  252M     0  252M   0% /dev/shm

```

En fait, c'est les repertoires ~/.phoenix et /tmp qui gonflent et non pas hda5... il semble que les données soit transferées apres vers la bonne destination...  donc voila, peut on corriger cela  ? 

Merci de votre attention.Last edited by alcorel on Tue Jun 15, 2004 11:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fafounet

Ca doit etre le .exe qui refuse de se faire telecharger sous Linux.

Sinon as tu chercher dans les options de telechargement de mozilla ?

Et sinon je vois pas pourquoi tu veux telecharger sous Linux un jeu qui tourne sous Win.

----------

## alcorel

 *Quote:*   

> Ca doit etre le .exe qui refuse de se faire telecharger sous Linux.
> 
> Sinon as tu chercher dans les options de telechargement de mozilla ? 

 

En fait si je telecharge le livecd de gentoo le meme phenomene ce produit. C'est seulement à la fin du telechargement que le .iso est deplacé sur /dev/hda5.  J'ai bien regardé dans les options de telechargement mais je n'ai rien trouvé qui pourrait m'interesser.

 *Quote:*   

> Et sinon je vois pas pourquoi tu veux telecharger sous Linux un jeu qui tourne sous Win.

 

bien à part quelques jeux, je n'ai rien d'installé sous Windows et le faire de Linux me permettait de continuer à me servir du pc le temps du telechargement.

----------

## scout

utilises wget, ça mettra le fichier directement sur hda5.

cd /mnt/dosd

wget http://blabla

----------

## Angelion

Arf, Firefox se comporte donc comme sous windows, c vraiment ridicule.

En effet, wget te fera ca comme il faut, tres bon outil avec d'enorme possibilités.

----------

## alcorel

Ok pour wget, ça  repond à mes attentes. Merci beaucoup !

Ps: la seule bidouille que j'ai finalement trouvé pour firefox c'est de passer sur false  "browser.cache.disk.enable" dans about:config et ça concerne seulement ~/phoenix...Last edited by alcorel on Tue Jun 15, 2004 11:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fafounet

bon de toute facon si c'est pour jouer sous windows je vois pas pourquoi tu viens nous poser des questions ici.

C'était le coup de gueule méchant de la soirée

----------

## alcorel

..., c'est vrai que le lien n'avait pas forcement ça place ici, j'ai edité le premier poste... 

allez, il est plus question de windows maintenant.

----------

## theturtle123

fafounet : tu peux télécharge un .exe pour jouer sous winex !   :Wink: 

----------

## fafounet

J´avais voulu en parler mais j´ai du oublier.

Donc oui je veux bien voir des images de qqun qui arrive a faire tourner ce jeu  sur Linux car c´est pas n´importe quoi.

Sinon c´est bien alcorel tu t´es rattrape   :Wink: 

----------

